# Mediolanum Open 2010- Live streaming



## x-colo-x (Sep 11, 2010)

Streaming:
http://www.wix.com/cubomilano/mediolanum_open/streaming

On September 12 (Tomorrow)


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Any results?

I forgot to watch the stream :/


----------

